# Maltese visiting nursing home..?



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone taken their Maltese to nursing homes to visit residents? Or know of any requirements that must be met to do so? My grandma has Alzheimer's and is in a nursing home and I think the residents would enjoy having a small dog to visit and brighten their day. Just a thought I've had for a while.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would ask the facility first. The one my grandparents is in, is fine with it, and I've taken Micky there before. I only did it once though, since my grandma couldn't understand why he had to leave, it was kind of traumatic for her when we left. Other than that, the visit went fine. Just make sure you ask first, and also keep him on a leash. You wouldn't want him to get injured by a wheelchair or trip a resident.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My father's dog used to go visit at the nursing home and everybody enjoyed it. Ask first, but most likely the pup is more than welcome.

PS Buster would certainly cheer up everybody who saw him. He is a doll!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I bring my dogs to visit with my mother and have never had a problem. Just ask the director or a nursing supervisor if it's okay. Potty your dog before you go in and keep him on a leash. Does he bark at strangers when you take him places? Is he a jumper? If so, you should train him away from the barking and jumping before bringing him for a nursing home visit. It's always been my experience that lots of the residents want to pat my dogs. Some want to hold them, too. Just make sure your dog is able to handle that kind of attention before going. Have fun. You and your dog will brighten the day for a lot of people!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww that is so sweet. Nothing brings smiles to the Elderly, than a sweet baby fur-baby. Just call the facility, and I am sure they would be overjoyed that you are willing and wanting to bring your precious baby, to make other hearts smile. I am sure you know your babies personality and know if it is a perfect fit or not. Bless you for doing this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do that too,when I visit my mom. A couple other residents relatives do that too. They LOVE it!
I didnt; think to ask, since I saw others do it. I potty my fluffers first,so they don't have an excited piddle...
If you can,bring a camera. I had one lady ,who at the time,I didn't know had only a coule weeks to live.. I took piccies,her family asked for copies,so I sent some and she passed a week later....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I do that too,when I visit my mom. A couple other residents relatives do that too. They LOVE it!
> I didnt; think to ask, since I saw others do it. I potty my fluffers first,so they don't have an excited piddle...
> If you can,bring a camera. I had one lady ,who at the time,I didn't know had only a coule weeks to live.. I took piccies,her family asked for copies,so I sent some and she passed a week later....


 
Michelle, great idea to bring a camera. Many special moments will be captured.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You never know it could be a last moment too.... I've brought my camera and emailed piccies to folks or used my smart phone to text piccies for them...Almost everyone has a phone w/ piccie capabilities...so it's a good thing to be a little prepared...
When you get to that certain age,can't afford to loose a moment...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This lady passed away a week after this piccie was taken, luckily her kids were visiting and I took an address and printed off piccies and sent them...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I always loved those pix of Al with all the fluffs dressed to impress at the nursing home.:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> You never know it could be a last moment too.... I've brought my camera and emailed piccies to folks or used my smart phone to text piccies for them...Almost everyone has a phone w/ piccie capabilities...so it's a good thing to be a little prepared...
> When you get to that certain age,can't afford to loose a moment...





michellerobison said:


> This lady passed away a week after this piccie was taken, luckily her kids were visiting and I took an address and printed off piccies and sent them...


Michelle,God love you, oh that means so much to the families. That is what true love is about. Love you dearly.


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

awesome!! thanks for all the photos and stories they are so touching and make me want to take Buster there even more. I don't think Buster would have much of a problem, he loves strangers theyre his best friends. I am not too worried about my grandma being upset by him leavin, sadly she has not known me for years and is fading really fast with Alzheimers but i hope to bring her some happiness and see if it would brighten her up any. hopefully the nursing home is okay with it.Buster has been an amazing therapy dog for me as I deal with PTSD and i want to share the happiness he has brought me.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Buster90 said:


> Has anyone taken their Maltese to nursing homes to visit residents? Or know of any requirements that must be met to do so? My grandma has Alzheimer's and is in a nursing home and I think the residents would enjoy having a small dog to visit and brighten their day. Just a thought I've had for a while.


 
Kate,
 Several yrs ago, I took my two Maltese girls, Truffles & Puddin, in their stroller to visit a patient/friend at an assistant living facility. The events coordinator actually asked me if I would be willing to share my dogs with residents there. I was thrilled because I really always wanted to do that.
It was one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. There was one lady in particular, an alzheimers patient, who was really out of it when we entered her room. The coordinator asked if she'd like to see the doggies, amazingly, that lady seemed to return to earth and commented "I used to have a dog" as she looked at the dogs. She really became quite lucid and present at that moment and had been staring at an unpeeled banana when we first visited her.
 I could tell you several examples of the help those little dogs provided to those patients.
 Another time, my gr'daughter and I took my Mimi & Puddin to visit in their stroller. The residents really enjoyed them. The only thing that didn't work out so well was exposing them to a room full of residents who had just completed an event in a large meeting room, and they all gathered to see the pups. Not such a good idea; Puddin was fine, but I could tell that Mimi was uncomfortable and I immediately excused us and removed them.
 I do encourage you to make arrangements to let your little dogs visit these dear residents; it really means so much to them, brings a ray of sunshine to their otherwise seemingly bleak lives.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, finally a question I can actually help with LOL. I was an Activities Coordinator for Assisted Living communities and I am a Dementia Diseases / Alzheimer's specialist. One of the many reasons we added our sweet little Bella to our family is in the hopes that she will enjoy doing pet therapy with Alzheimer's residents. (So far she looks like a great candidate ...yeah!). One visit I will share, was when our Kate (at the Rainbow Bridge now) visited a gentleman who was missing limbs and non-verbal. When the guy met Kate, he would speak in complete sentences to her (and only her)!!! Tears are flowing again just telling you about this. It was life changing. I could fill your ears with fabulous toe curling stories of how animals can bring joy to even the most unlikely person! 

Anyway, if your sweet little malt is a friendly, calm and non scratching (so many folks are on blood thinners), then I'm sure the nursing home would absolutely LOVE to have your baby visit. All you should need to do is schedule a meeting with the nursing homes Activities Director. Bring along a copy of up to date shot records. Be sure to ask her for a list of persons who she thinks might especially benefit from your visits. It would be great if you could visit on a set schedule, as residents look forward to seeing you. If you have more questions, please feel free to ask. I am more than happy to help you.


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

Summergirl: Your story nearly brought tears to my eyes. I can only imagine what it would be like to see a patient come out of their shell when they see a dog. I cant wait to take Buster and see if he can get any reaction out of my grandma, i know it would mean the world to my dad. I know better than to get my hopes up but it would still be amazing. I spoke to the nursing home and they said that people bring their small dogs up fairly often. Buster can be hyper but I am sure he will be fine if I am holding him and wear him out first. If i do take him I will be sure to post pictures on here so everyone can see.
MaltShoppe-i love your alzheimer patient story. that is so encouraging also and makes me smile.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi, finally a question I can actually help with LOL. I was an Activities Coordinator for Assisted Living communities and I am a Dementia Diseases / Alzheimer's specialist. One of the many reasons we added our sweet little Bella to our family is in the hopes that she will enjoy doing pet therapy with Alzheimer's residents. (So far she looks like a great candidate ...yeah!). One visit I will share, was when our Kate (at the Rainbow Bridge now) visited a gentleman who was missing limbs and non-verbal. When the guy met Kate, he would speak in complete sentences to her (and only her)!!! Tears are flowing again just telling you about this. It was life changing. I could fill your ears with fabulous toe curling stories of how animals can bring joy to even the most unlikely person!
> 
> Anyway, if your sweet little malt is a friendly, calm and non scratching (so many folks are on blood thinners), then I'm sure the nursing home would absolutely LOVE to have your baby visit. All you should need to do is schedule a meeting with the nursing homes Activities Director. Bring along a copy of up to date shot records. Be sure to ask her for a list of persons who she thinks might especially benefit from your visits. It would be great if you could visit on a set schedule, as residents look forward to seeing you. If you have more questions, please feel free to ask. I am more than happy to help you.


 
This is beautiful Summergirl and all so true :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My previous Maltese and I did therapy dog work for almost eight years. Misty was Canine Good Citizen Certified and Therapy Dogs Inc. certified.

Rules for visits with dogs vary from facility to facility. Some want your dog to be certified, others just require vaccination records.

Therapy Dogs Inc. has some great tips for visits in this PDF file:


http://www.therapydogs.com/PDF/General_Info.pdf




Edited to Add: My own personal opinion - I would not take a dog who is being fed raw into a nursing home. Too many of the residents are immunosuppressed and there's an increased risk of harmful bacteria being in/around the mouths and around the anus of dogs who are fed raw. This could be detrimental to a sick patient.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how Buster does. I'm sure yall will have a wonderful time!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Sasha is a scratcher but she doesn't do that at the nursing home... When she's home she's totally needy "hold me",she only scratches Al or our son...but at the nursing home she's curious and friendly,but she doesn't jump up on anyone or scratch. It's like she knows...not.. to do that.

Our Grechen was intuative too, my friend's daughter was seriously afraid of dogs. She'd go up to Grechen, Grechen would kneel down in a submissive pose and calmly let her pet her.
Then she'd get up slowly,go to the opposite end of the kennel,get all excited,roll over and wag her tail...then come back slowly and calmly and kneel down and let her pet her again. 

We used to joke that Grechen was doing her happy dance... It's like Grechen sensed her fear and would submit and then when she got all excited ,she'd go on the opposite side of the kennel to release that excited energy so it wouldn't scare her...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

]My Mother-in-law, who is 86, and still lives at home, is very squeamsih about furry-ones, she loves them, but if they do move too much, she does get nervous. I can bring Mia over, and she is very careful with her. Leo :blink:, bless his heart, all he knows is, Mom-Mom, lap? Mom, Love me, love me Mom-Mom. I have to give you kisses, Mom-Mom, and he is persistant, and he is like that with everyone, so I really can't bring the little guy over too much, because he will jump on her.

But oh how she loves seeing little Ana.

Just look at the joy you will bring, the smiles you will bring, oh this warmed my heart










And then I got the whole daughter-in-law speach. :blink: You don't leave that bow in all the time do you? When do you take it out? Does it bother her? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, but you can see it was intant love and instant smiles. Now she asks for Ana all the time. She also asks everyday "How are my muffins". It really does something very wonderful for them, when they see and feel the love of our little ones. It will completely warm your heart :wub:


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

i love all the encouraging stories and touching photos!!! I am going to try and take him on Wednesday to the nursing home. i will be sure to take photos and post them on here after my experience.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> ]My Mother-in-law, who is 86, and still lives at home, is very squeamsih about furry-ones, she loves them, but if they do move too much, she does get nervous. I can bring Mia over, and she is very careful with her. Leo :blink:, bless his heart, all he knows is, Mom-Mom, lap? Mom, Love me, love me Mom-Mom. I have to give you kisses, Mom-Mom, and he is persistant, and he is like that with everyone, so I really can't bring the little guy over too much, because he will jump on her.
> 
> But oh how she loves seeing little Ana.
> 
> ...


 
She really lights up when she sees them doesn't she. My mom does too and she wasn't really a dog person...she really didn't like animals much probably since she was the one who did all the cleaning up after them...

I call my fluffers little muffins too...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Buster90 said:


> i love all the encouraging stories and touching photos!!! I am going to try and take him on Wednesday to the nursing home. i will be sure to take photos and post them on here after my experience.


 
I never thought to ask the nursing home since I'd seen a couple other folks bring dogs but if my mom wasn't in,I would probably ask. They used to have a cat,in residence there until Oreo bit someone,then they didn't allow animals for a while. 
The only critters they have in residence now are fish. The one my aunt was in ,had fish and birds... One lady had her own dog. Can't wait to see the piccies..


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was able to bring Buster to the nursing home today! He did really well for his first time and I am proud of him. He brought smiles to a lot of faces including nurses who I admire for their hard work. Several residents enjoyed talking to Buster and petting him. One lady innocently said "Take good care of him. He wont last long" I had to laugh, knowing that she did not realize what she was saying.
Sadly, my grandma barely responded to him at all. She did turn her head in my direction and said what sounded like 'hello' and then one other incoherent sentence. I would appreciate prayers. Its so hard losing her to this dreadful disease. I knew better than to get my hopes up with how she would react to Buster but it was still sad to see that she is slipping further away. I did take a picture with her and Buster and I. Buster definitely keep me happy though and kept the sadness of seeing her like that from being too much to handle. 
Thank you so much everyone for your prayers and support.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so happy for you and Buster on your 1st successful visitation. Sounds like yall brought many smiles and lightened many hearts! Try not to be too discouraged about your Grandma. In all my years of working with Alzheimer's, I can assuredly tell you that your Grandma is in a beautiful womb. Most of the stuff that gives us all anxiety, simply doesn't reach her at this stage ~ she is protected in that womb. There is so much mercy in that. If she's able to tolerate it, you may try (if you haven't already), her favorite scented lotion rubbed in gentle tiny circles on her hands up to the elbows. The combination of using her sense of touch and smell can be very comforting. I hope you will continue her visits, it only takes 1 random time time to get the response from her that your heart longs for. Be patient, faithful in visits and prayerful. Sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I visit the local nursing home each week with my dog obi ..he is a irish therapy dog 
the photo below is of obi and one of the old ladies i visit .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Kate i'm glad you and Buster made it to day to see your grandma ,tiny things mean a lot .be proud AS you and little Buster were a blessing ,try not to be sad ..hugs jo x


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Your grandma may respond a bit more later,each time is different.My mom is that way...

When my mom was first diagnosed it was so hard for her,she was at the stage she knew what was happening.. But now she's in late stage Alz so now she's almost blissful..

It's a blessing in a way since she doesn't have to be around my dad, who was so mean to her when she was in her early stages...,she doesn't remember he's there half the time and getting to the point she doesn't recognize him...

He used to make her cry but I haven't seen her cry in a long time,she's usually smiling now...

So far she remembers me and she will ask about Al if he isn't there..Wierd though,when I leave ,she forgets I was there...even if I walk away for a couple minutes and come back...,she'll ask when me "when did you get here?".. Then you ask her if I visited 3 or 4 days later,she'll remember...

I think it's harder on us that them sometimes...


The staff tease me if I come w/o them, they ask me where the dogs are?
Keep bring Buster with you,it may help more than you know...


Hugs...


----------

